# Alienware. Overpriced?



## Judge Spear (Jul 3, 2012)

I remember always hearing about how awesome Alienware was a few years ago. Now today, I'm hearing from all of my tech friends that they're actually poop. They've all said verbatim "When you buy Alienware, you're really just paying for the brand." All of them. 
Are these computers really that bad? Can someone explain why? I know fuck all about computers so I wouldn't know why exactly the company's hardware is now considered sub par quality. I've got a "friend" who brags about how his $4000 AW desktop can run League at 60fps with FRAPS running. But, I've got many others into computer science who say he's a blowhard gloater just spewing "I GOTS ALIENWARE" when they say he really doesn't know dick about computers either. Less than me in fact.

What is it that makes these seemingly beasts of computing power so shitty nowadays? >.<


----------



## BRN (Jul 3, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I remember always hearing about how awesome Alienware was a few years ago. Now today, I'm hearing from all of my tech friends that they're actually poop. They've all said verbatim "When you buy Alienware, you're really just paying for the brand." All of them.
> Are these computers really that bad? Can someone explain why? I know fuck all about computers so I wouldn't know why exactly the company's hardware is now considered sub par quality. I've got a "friend" who brags about how his $4000 AW desktop can run League at 60fps with FRAPS running. But, I've got many others into computer science who say he's a blowhard gloater just spewing "I GOTS ALIENWARE" when they say he really doesn't know dick about computers either. Less than me in fact.
> 
> What is it that makes these seemingly beasts of computing power so shitty nowadays? >.<



As much as you'll always have blind fools spewing rhetoric about how good a brand is without really knowing about why they think so in technical terms, you'll also have people who spew equally foolish rhetoric about how a popular brand is bad also without really knowing why.

f you don't know much about computers, the general rule is that numbers in the specifications which are followed by 'core', 'Hz' or 'GB' follow the "bigger is better" rule. There's many more subtle nuances than that, but it's all you really need to know - and from that, you can probably work out for yourself whether one computer's specs are better than another's. In the end, brand is rather meaningless - just a quality stamp on a product - and it's best to check the specs and compare them against something else that's similarly priced, than trusting someone else's opinion.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 3, 2012)

*is using an alienware at friends house right now*  oh and btw, Dell bought them out years ago...DELLLLLLL


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 3, 2012)

marketing

that is all


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 3, 2012)

SIX said:


> the general rule is that numbers in the specifications which are followed by 'core', 'Hz' or 'GB' follow the "bigger is better" rule. There's many more subtle nuances than that, but it's all you really need to know - and from that, you can probably work out for yourself whether one computer's specs are better than another's.



That helps in a big way. I guess I'd need his specs. I don't know them. I didn't think computer parts were judged so easily. Thank you.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 3, 2012)

They're not shit as such, but certainly overpriced. They're the sort of PC you buy if you want something powerful with all sorts of silly blinking lights and overclocked and whatever, but can't be fucked or don't know how to do it yourself. It'd be better to bribe a nerdy friend to build one for you in exchange for some booze, go without the superfluous shit, and still have the same specs for a few grand cheaper.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 3, 2012)

The only thing more overpriced than alienware is a macpro.

Alienware also has shit tier customer service.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2012)

The machines aren't at all bad, though a bit pointlessly flashy.  But you will absolutely pay out the ass for it.

There's zero reason to buy an Alienware desktop because it's so easy and so much cheaper to build a machine with the same specs yourself.


----------



## Namba (Jul 3, 2012)

Bells, whistles and sparkly magic.


----------



## kylr23 (Jul 3, 2012)

Its better to acutly build a computer to your likings isntead of buying now and days. for example the rig I have runs bf3 maxed and runs around 50/60 fps. and best of all it was under 700.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 4, 2012)

The word I would use to describe Alienware is: Unreliable.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 4, 2012)

You CAN get better for cheaper, but if you got 4-6 grand to burn and don't want to go through making one - It's fine.

Though you SHOULD look at Costco computers, they're typically under 2k and have pretty good specs and pretty good deals...Though Costco has a habit of selling PC's for around the same price as competitors - They'll give you +4gb of Ram, and probably a point or two in Ghz more than others similarly priced, but they tend to have crappy video cards :E


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 4, 2012)

Um... DUH?

Alienware used to be a good brand, then Dell bought them out, their prices increased and they became GARBAGE because Dell started putting their shit hardware into the already good Alienware brand.... Only RECENTLY(past 2 years) did they even START using MXM graphics cards on their laptops. Dellianware is nothing but shiny now, unreliable expensive shiny that a kid with ADD would get suckered into.

Sager offers the best bang for the buck laptop out there with quality hardware and modular builds that can be upgraded and parts can be replaced if needed. Falcon Northwest also uses Sager laptops as a base for their customized laptops offering higher performance hardware and custom painting.

I have a 4 year old Falcon Northwest DRX/Sager NP9260 that has run reliably and still handles modern games at maximum settings. 4+ years ago I might have considered Alienware, but not now. When my motherboard finally gives out I'll be replacing this laptop with 'another' Sager.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jul 4, 2012)

*using an Alienware* 

It's extremely obvious you can build a [desktop] rig for far, far cheaper with better specs than anything else, but there's those times you bite the bullet and take that price range up the ass for when you want full desktop power, but in a potable laptop configuration. I know lots of friends who could help me build a desktop rig, but NO ONE that can do the same from scratch to build a laptop.

As for price, they can get up there, but I got a very decent laptop for under 2K while my brother spend a couple hundred more on a more 'mainstream' laptop with extremely comparable specs as my Alienware. Mine is still kicking strong running games on high settings years later while his battery is dead (needs to be constantly plugged into an outlet), plastic casing cracking, and all kinds of performance issues. 

When I vouch for Alienware, it's only for the laptop lines. If you want an awesome rig but don't mind the whole clunky and stationary aspect of desktops, then I suggest building your own, or having a friend do it that's tech savy.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 4, 2012)

is alienware overpriced?
short answer: yes.
long answer: yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 4, 2012)

When you buy Alienware (especially their laptops) all you're buying is a fancy case with at best mid tier components, all for the cost of high end gear. Please, for the love of god don't waste the money. If you're looking for a powerhouse on the cheap get an Asus (but not one of the besbuy one's, look on new egg for G75s that aren't part of the BBK line) and you'll have the same if not better performance for 2/3 the price. If you're looking 2k and above get an MSI, they rock. Seriously. As for Falcon, they're good, but far, far, far over priced.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a 800 euro laptop that runs BF3 pretty well on high, I only use it for when out of my home though.
Desktops will always be better for gaming, will break down less due better heat flow, easy to replace and update components and such.
I don't really like the idea of only having a gaming laptop because it will be outdated and you'll pretty much have the bin or sell the entire laptop and the performance will always be lower then a desktop at a similar price.
I don't really see myself gaming on a laptop using the battery on a 4 hour long train line, no matter the battery capacity, powerful hardware sucks more power as well.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2012)

Iudicium_86 said:


> *using an Alienware*
> 
> It's extremely obvious you can build a [desktop] rig for far, far cheaper with better specs than anything else, but there's those times you bite the bullet and take that price range up the ass for when you want full desktop power, but in a potable laptop configuration. I know lots of friends who could help me build a desktop rig, but NO ONE that can do the same from scratch to build a laptop.
> 
> ...



So their laptops are fair? Just build your own desktop. Makes sense since from what I understand laptops are and forever will be inferior to desktops by miles no matter what the Hell you do with them.



Fernin said:


> When you buy Alienware (especially their laptops) all you're buying is a fancy case with at best mid tier components, all for the cost of high end gear. Please, for the love of god don't waste the money. If you're looking for a powerhouse on the cheap get an Asus (but not one of the besbuy one's, look on new egg for G75s that aren't part of the BBK line) and you'll have the same if not better performance for 2/3 the price. If you're looking 2k and above get an MSI, they rock. Seriously. As for Falcon, they're good, but far, far, far over priced.



Asus has some beautiful ass machines. I think if I ever wanted another laptop I'd go for one of theirs. I have a Samsung Series 3 right now. Can run...pretty well. I can play everything I have, not that I play a lot.



LizardKing said:


> They're not shit as such, but certainly overpriced. They're the sort of PC you buy if you want something powerful with all sorts of silly blinking lights and overclocked and whatever, but can't be fucked or don't know how to do it yourself. It'd be better to bribe a nerdy friend to build one for you in exchange for some booze, go without the superfluous shit, and still have the same specs for a few grand cheaper.



..............Don't hurt me. What is overclocking?


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 4, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> ..............Don't hurt me. What is overclocking?



Basically getting a component to run faster than it would usually operate, e.g. a CPU running at 2.9ghz instead of the factory standard 2.6ghz. Generally the components will produce more heat when overclocked - thus requiring more cooling - and can become unstable if pushed too far.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overclocking


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 4, 2012)

Iudicium_86 said:


> *using an Alienware*
> 
> It's extremely obvious you can build a [desktop] rig for far, far cheaper with better specs than anything else, but there's those times you bite the bullet and take that price range up the ass for when you want full desktop power, but in a potable laptop configuration. I know lots of friends who could help me build a desktop rig, but NO ONE that can do the same from scratch to build a laptop.
> 
> ...



it's understandable not having the know how to build a computer or not wanting to take the time and effort.

the thing is, alienware is not the only brand of gaming computers, it's just the most well known by standard people.  Dell (alienware) knows this and takes full advantage of it, they are overpriced because the general market don't know about anything else, and are willing to pay that price rather then look for a "bang for your buck"
if you were to go out and ask random people to name a gaming computer brand, most people are going to say alienware


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 4, 2012)

Please don't pay a lot of money for a laptop...get a desktop. Why do you want portable "come rob me and rape me in the ass while you're at it".

Spend that money on a good home rig. Get a good tablet or monitors instead of a laptop.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Please don't pay a lot of money for a laptop...get a desktop. Why do you want portable "come rob me and rape me in the ass while you're at it".
> 
> Spend that money on a good home rig. Get a good tablet or monitors instead of a laptop.



Didn't have much money. First computer, I own at a good $600. I also needed to buy a tablet and a good program. I won't be able to build a good desktop for a while and I was in SCHOOL. Kinda needed something portable.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 4, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Didn't have much money. First computer, I own at a good $600. I also needed to buy a tablet and a good program. I won't be able to build a good desktop for a while and I was in SCHOOL. Kinda needed something portable.


Yeah 600 is a little, if you have money it would be good to just buy a 370 dollar 15.6" laptop for basic work and a desktop. Tablets, there's good tablets at low prices that don't have well known names, Wacom is good, but you can get better for less.


----------



## Ames (Jul 4, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I've got a "friend" who brags about how his $4000 AW desktop can run League at 60fps with FRAPS running.



What the fuck?  A $200 cobbled-together scrapheap shitbox could do that...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2012)

JamesB said:


> What the fuck?  A $200 cobbled-together scrapheap shitbox could do that...



He just blows all his money from Brawl Tournaments, and he got a $7000 refund check and some other big reward. He's smart and good enough at games to get paid for it. He's just an asshole. The kind of asshole that's arrogant for the wrong reasons imo. 


"cobbled"...lol



Elim Garak said:


> Yeah 600 is a little, if you have money it would be good to just buy a 370 dollar 15.6" laptop for basic work and a desktop. Tablets, there's good tablets at low prices that don't have well known names, Wacom is good, but you can get better for less.



What's better than Wacom? I wouldn't really know. I have a little Bamboo Craft that was $129. I kinda want to get a better model with a new desktop and just use that and my current computer on the go. :/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 4, 2012)

If you are going to use a monitor that is over 23" or 2 monitors higher than 1920x1080 resolution, I'd advise getting an intuos large.

There are other kinds of tablets some are kinda like cheap Cintiqs like the http://amzn.com/B005EJAU9S Yiynova tablets (some had experienced issues). There are also the Trust and Minoprice tablets. The other tablet I heard of was Hanvon (but seem to have better models in Europe than seeing them in the US).

I just stick with Wacom because I've had less driver headaches. 

$500 you can get a decent laptop.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2012)

My mistake, Arshes. Bad wording. I already own a laptop that's $600 and it's a pretty good one for my gaming and art related preferences. I'm not looking to play Crysis or Skyrim on god settings yet. xD
I don't think I'll need a monitor that big. Seeing double lately when I look up and I'm already a colorblind glochoma suspect. Don't need any further eye issues from a bigger screen. And I was checking the Wacom site for some better tablets. Motherfuckers are expensiiiiiiivvvvveee!!!


----------



## Carnie (Jul 4, 2012)

They don't seem too reliable from my experience. In a room of about 30, we had some unnecessary issues with about 4 of them. Can't remember what the exact issues were. The station I frequented most ran quite well however.


----------



## Maisuki (Jul 4, 2012)

Alienware is good. As good as any other hardware.

HOWEVER, when I'm seeing the _exact__ same system_ being sold on the Dell main site for at least $300 less than the "Alienware" version, I find it hard to believe that people wouldn't consider Aleinware (dell + disco lights) overpriced.

ITT: paying for a brand (and flashy-disco-stroby lights that twelve year olds wouldn't hesitate to drop an extra $200 for)


Edit: FUUUUUUUUCK

I just realized I made my 413th post without anything homestuck related.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 5, 2012)

Fernin said:


> As for Falcon, they're good, but far, far, far over priced.



Falcon is Sager, Falcon strips them down, upgrades and paints them... thus the 2k+ added on top of the already expensive 4k Sager laptops.


----------



## Aquin (Jul 7, 2012)

Alienware is INCREDIBLY overpriced, its basically a Gaming Dell. Look into a company called Asus, they make affordable laptops and desktops with serious power. I own a line of their products (including the Transformer Prime), and they are very well made. 

www.tigerdirect.com - also has good shipping, have had nothing but good experiences with tiger so i always recommend them. If your looking to get your tech, at least check on their prices.


----------

